# 고생도 많이 했구요



## wonlon

처음으로 혼자 가는 길이어서 길을 찾느라고 잘 보지 못했흡니다. 고생도 많이 했*구요*

It is from my middle level Korean textbook. I don't understand the ending 구요 here, I have looked over several grammar books and couldn't find an explanation. Would you explain it to me?

P.S. 길이어서, is the 이 here 이다? I am not sure.


----------



## terredepomme

這是~고요的異形．「而且．．．」的意思．
고생도 많이 했구요.　而且太辛苦了．＝고생도 많이 했고요.
沒有요的話成為非敬語，
고생도 많이 했구．　＝고생도 많이 했고．


----------



## terredepomme

> 길이어서, is the 이 here 이다?


沒錯．「因為是第一次自己走的路，」
開音節的話이어서成為여서.
남자여서（因為是男生）


----------



## wonlon

完全明白了，謝謝﹗


----------



## stupoh

As someone who have learned a lot from reading other people's question and answers (and I'm pretty sure a lot of people here are like me) and who doesn't understand various OP's native language and who thinks this is supposedly an English-based forum, I'd like to provide an English answer for others who's interested with the answer but don't understand Chinese, even though the OP him/herself seems to have gotten his/her answer.

-구요 is a colloquial writing, the correct writing should be -고요. From Korean textbooks I learned that -고 is a sentence conjunction similar to 'and' in English. In textbook samples it's always: sentence1 + 고 + sentence2, but in practice Koreans often use reverse order: sentence2. sentence1 + 고 (요). 

I also learned somewhere that when someone use 고 in the end of a sentence, it implies that he/she is not finished talking. But it seems that this is not always the case, as in the OP's question.


----------



## idialegre

Stupoh, thank you very much for providing an answer in English! It's very considerate and very helpful!


----------

